# Biggest Mistake With Your Army?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Whats the biggest mistake you ever made with your army (could be anything - bad paint job, poor colour selection, losing your army box or simply buying the wrong mini's).

I think mine has been rush painting every model for tournament play and totally neglecting the hobby side of the err hobby. :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Putting too much onto a converted model.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I started converting stuff before I learned the game. As a result I now have a chappie in terminator armour with a jump pack! Oops, I actually order bits from two different places to complete this one and now that he is complete I can't use him!!:ireful2:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Left my original RT marines and a small 'guard' contingent, ie all my early 40k minis, at a friend's house about 16 years ago... of course we've both moved many times since then, and lost touch along the way.

Oh well.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Two current mistakes:

Buying a squad of Grey Knights, thinking that I could convert them to Lord Dantes Honour Guard......... too much hard work, so now I have a useless squad in my bitz box.

But the main one is ..... not being able to stop doing more BA!!!

The count just keeps going up and up... I hardly ever play them, even then it is the tiniest fraction of the available models. I don't need 4 Landraiders!! what a waste.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Gluing everything, including the turret on the tank....also not having an army list before assembling or reading the rules.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Started playing Ork speedfreaks well aware that the new codex and cooler trukk models were just 6 months away.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

gluing my first land raider together then realizing i forgot to put the doors on then realizing the doors don't have the hinge mechanism then realizing the sides are on wrong, the 2nd land raider i did i followed the instructions.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Repainting my WHOLE army. Mind you it was only about 700pts


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Undercoated half a tyranid swarm in bone white when the colour scheme called for royal blue skin and chaos black shells.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

buying space marine bikes, they are usleess


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Playing a whiney 10 Year-Old. Biggest mistake of my life. Spent 2 whole hours arguing whose turn it was. Nah, just kiddin, I've had bigger than that. 

Instead of simply buying the said battle force I bought all the items in said battle force separately. What can I say, I was new and dumb.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

undercoating a squad of Necrons in white, then trying to continue with my paint scheme. i had to completely respray that squad.

an dbreaking most of the bases (poles) for my destroyers.:angry:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> buying space marine bikes, they are usleess


you cant be serious?

my bikers are awesome

4 thunder hammer/frost blade bikers
1 tech marine biker hammer/frost
1 rune priest biker hammer/staff

4 pair of lightning claw bikers
1 wolf priest biker crozium sword + power fist / chain fist

there in the works.

going to use them for apocalypse to take out a GW staff members imperial guard army
10 russ's

bikes will go after them

lascannons will concentrate on his transport


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

We're not here to argue the point, mate.

Personally, I designed my army to fit a background I had for it in my head. Now, the army is very very weak against anything with AV14, and Land Raiders ruin my day. Termies as well, as I have very little AP2 in a very shooty IG army. Terminator heavy armies with Land Raiders can drive right through me, barely even registering I'm there.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Starting an Eldar army totaly shit decision as I decided I didn't like them about a week later. I had brought the codex, a guarduian squad, a farseer, a swooping hawks squad and more!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

None so far, but my Taue army is about to start so ill probably wish i nevr started a new army.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Either the time i tried to undo a paint job that was too dark and went the wrong way. (for the record, Kharn looks rediculous in pink) or the time I modelled my Marauders on the fluff and later found out they couldn't have two hand weapons... and the same goes for Chaos knights and any weapon choice. They all have lances they can't use...


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

Buying two wave serpents for my Eldar army


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL... talk to the guy who has 5!


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

The worst thing that happened to my army is my second army being eldar instead of something awesome like nids or IG


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Buying load sof cultists for my Alpha legion army, Thats probably something i regret the most. They were the old metals as well cost me a fortune and now they are useless.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i thought that a pulse laser was actually a scatter laser and fucked up a falcon.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

cccp said:


> i thought that a pulse laser was actually a scatter laser and fucked up a falcon.


i glued everything on my first falcon it sucked.

everything is interchangeable now


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I left my newly painted Dred sitting out to dry where my dog could get it. I came down stairs 20 min later and found it completly ruined and black and red paint all over the carpets. Turns out that dreds make really cool looking terrain though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Biggest mistake for me was modelling up a full army worth of Chaos marines without even having a list made. Ended up repainting 90% of them, had to pull guns and arms off to make them wysiwyg and such, only to have them now sitting on the shelf since my beloved Thousand Sons are back in action.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i regularly pick the most complex paint scemes before realising how many troops i have to do.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

gaming wise my GKtermie squad assaulted BT and they were wiped out in 2 turns with them suffering few casualties  the dice good frowned on me that day 

Modelling would be trying 2 convert a blood angel Vet. assault squad but did them all wrong and gave them way 2 much stuff


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

1.glueing my monolith the wrong way.

2. choosing a color scheme, then realizing 40 models later...hmm dont really like this color scheme.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm buying a Landraider Crusader instead of a normal Landraider. That model drove me nuts and turned me off 40k for a good while. Otherwise it would be buying some Grey Knights when I then decided I wanted to do a radical force. That was a fuck up and a half.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... some of the coolest models have hidden drawbacks... They either suck in-game, or suck when assembling/painting. 

Does trading off a completely painted army for an unpainted one, only to sell the unpainted one at discount qualify? Lol... I'm a noob.


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

Choosing eldar was my biggest mistake


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

120 gaunts and not having the will power to finish them.........


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Selling my Cadian IG army in the opinion that "i have plenty of praetorians left" without realising I had no Praetorian themed tanks or heavy weapons assembled or painted and no time to do them.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Praetorians are awesome models. They're well worth the effort.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

leaving the harlequin troope leader till last then not being able to attatch the little #### to his base for any lenght of time the bits are still sat waiting on my to do shelf


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Assaulting an in cover carnifex with my ven. dread. The pride of my army went up in a pillar of smoke and half rotten body bits. Excuse me while I go and cry.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine would be definately be my rushing headlong to Virginia with my girlfriend's army in the backseat of my car. Oops.

My own misfortune would be tripping on my way out of the elevator and having to run up six flights of stairs to retrieve my army box.

-Dirge


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

My biggest mistake is my Predator's. I have 4 and I usually still can't field the configuration I want. I should have just used magnets a long time ago.


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

Priming two units of Wolf Guard terminators in a friends garage only to have is sister come home from college that night and park her car in said same garage. They held up surprisingly well once i'd plucked them all from her tires tread. My friends plastic green skins did not fair so well i'm afraid.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Putting far too many Reaper Autocannons on my chaos terminators


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

This was for my Necrons that i used to collect, buying the Codex last thing.:headbutt:


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

ummm one for me is, forgetting to my my alarm on to tell me to get my models (15 CSM) out of the solution what was getting the paint off.... well i've got bits of the bodies left.....


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

not planning my initial Space Marine purchases...i now have a shit-ton of elite, fast attack, and HQ choices with barely the minimum of troops...erg....


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

not having anuf fast attack. And I would of started with grey knights and then go on to space marine. But as there was no such thing as grey knights when i started, it is not my fault


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

painting my nid army gold and black. It looked stupid and my friends kept on laughing at me


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish my old paint jobs were better.


----------



## krootwoot (May 24, 2008)

Well, i dont know about me but a friend of mine lost like almost two whole boxes of chaos stuff (dunno what, he never told me) at his house and has never found them since. if he's annoying you you just mention 'that time you lost about half your army'.
(they were quite big boxes)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

buying an ork battleforce, then a week later i was sick of it but i sold them to someone outside GW for £68 - whoo! £18 profit....

ermm probably starting a daemon army. dont get me wrong i really love the models and everything about them and im gonna enjoy playing my m8`s however i would of prefered to have collected tyranid army, seeing how combat heavy and generally cheesy army my friend has come up with...


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Completely ignoring my budget for my DP. Ended up spending 35 quid on bits!

Thinking that buying a LR would keep me interested in ultramarines.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

painting my wartrukk, wartrakk, 2 lots of Big Gunz and a looted rhino, then thinking "my God this colour scheme is CRAP!"


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

My biggest mistake was doing modelling before gaming... and ended up doing some models that make no sense or can't be... (Too many marines with chain swords)

Least my Chaos can Mix and max between bolters and pistols/chain swords since they come equipped with everything + the kitchen sink.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

uh trying to fill the now obviously intential gaps in my first set of terminator's armour with green stuff..... I know (about a year later) look back at them and curse my stupidity

Sniper


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

stepping on and ruining a gw scale scratchbuilt reaver titan, hurt my foot but the guy was done for.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Putting together hurricane bolters wrongly. More paperclips and glue in them than the original metal. That and deciding I don't like those weapons on my terminators. Had to rip off every shoulder pad...


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Starting with Dark Eldar, took a long time to start winning games and almost everything came in blister packs. Having 70 dark eldar warriors and having no will to paint them


----------

